# Microphone not working, Logitech webcam



## joplass (Jan 27, 2021)

Hello,

I have a logitech webcam connected via usb. I was able to have the camera working the microphone does not work. I searched the forum but it seems there is no similar thread. Any idea?

Thank you,


```
FreeBSD duala 12.2-RELEASE FreeBSD 12.2-RELEASE r366954 GENERIC  amd64
```


```
$ sudo usbconfig
ugen0.1: <0x8086 XHCI root HUB> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=SUPER (5.0Gbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen2.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen1.1: <Intel EHCI root HUB> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen0.2: <vendor 0x0461 USB Optical Mouse> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=LOW (1.5Mbps) pwr=ON (98mA)
ugen1.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x8008> at usbus1, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen2.2: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x8000> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=SAVE (0mA)
ugen2.3: <vendor 0x8087 product 0x07dc> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
ugen2.4: <Broadcom Corp 5880> at usbus2, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=FULL (12Mbps) pwr=ON (100mA)
ugen0.3: <vendor 0x046d product 0x0808> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)

$ cat /dev/sndstat
Installed devices:
pcm0: <NVIDIA (0x0041) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm1: <NVIDIA (0x0041) (HDMI/DP 8ch)> (play)
pcm2: <Realtek ALC292 (Analog 2.0+HP/2.0)> (play/rec) default
pcm3: <Realtek ALC292 (Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm4: <USB audio> (rec)
No devices installed from userspace.
```


```
$ mixer
Mixer vol      is currently set to  95:95
Mixer bass     is currently set to  70:70
Mixer treble   is currently set to 100:100
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to  80:80
Mixer line     is currently set to 100:100
Mixer mic      is currently set to  97:97
Mixer mix      is currently set to  97:97
Mixer rec      is currently set to  75:75
Mixer igain    is currently set to   0:0
Mixer ogain    is currently set to 100:100
Recording source: mic
```

I recorded white noise with

```
$ rec -c 2 -r 44100 filename.ogg

Input File     : 'default' (ossdsp)
Channels       : 2
Sample Rate    : 44100
Precision      : 16-bit
Sample Encoding: 16-bit Signed Integer PCM

In:0.00% 00:00:10.40 [00:00:00.00] Out:455k  [      |      ]        Clip:0
```


----------



## Alexander88207 (Jan 29, 2021)

Hmm...

Try it with `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=5` again.

Because your microphone is seperated from sound (if that the USB one) then it could be a small issue in non OSS applications to use sound+mic see: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/unable-to-get-audio-microphone-simultaneously.78317/


----------



## the3ajm (Jan 29, 2021)

Is webcamd and cuse loaded in rc.conf? What's the model of your webcam? There's a compatibility list that's available.


----------



## joplass (Jan 30, 2021)

Alexander88207 said:


> Hmm...
> 
> Try it with `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=5` again.
> 
> Because your microphone is seperated from sound (if that the USB one) then it could be a small issue in non OSS applications to use sound+mic see: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/unable-to-get-audio-microphone-simultaneously.78317/


After following the guide at the end the line I got myself in trouble with modifying `/etc/rc.conf`


----------



## joplass (Jan 30, 2021)

the3ajm said:


> Is webcamd and cuse loaded in rc.conf? What's the model of your webcam? There's a compatibility list that's available.


I guess it is the end of the line with that camera since it is not listed there, Logitech C600.

Thank you,


----------



## the3ajm (Jan 30, 2021)

If you look at the bottom note it'll read:



> The built-in microphone of newer Logitech webcams works with snd_uaudio(4) (tested with C160, C210, C270 HD and C310 HD), but it requires the following command *after* an application (e.g. pwcview or skype) has opened the camera device (/dev/video0) for the first time:
> 
> 
> usbconfig -d ugenX.Y do_request 0x22 0x01 0x100 0x86 0x03 0x80 0xBB 0x00
> ...


You can probably try that considering newer webcams most likely isn't on that list but it might work the same way.


----------



## joplass (Jan 31, 2021)

I gave up tyring to use the webcam mic. I will use the onboard mic which I managed to have working.


----------



## alexseitsinger (Nov 3, 2022)

Holy cow... after reading this thread I can finally be "me" and participate in my weekly tele-health mental-health super-health meetings. Miraculously, after changing the magic kernel tunable (where's the popcorn?) *.default_unit to the usb_audio device *instead* *of* my/the default (not HD) audio output, my lovely web browser (no disprespect) gave me my real voice. Many thanks, friends.


----------

